# Canon EOS 70D Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-eos-70d-announced/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-eos-70d-announced/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>London, UK, 2 July 2013</strong>
 – Canon today unveils an outstanding new addition to its world-famous EOS series – the EOS 70D. Designed for aspiring enthusiast photographers, the EOS 70D is the ideal camera for anyone looking to take their photography to the next level. It combines completely new, world-first Canon imaging technology with powerful, creative and wireless sharing features – delivering a responsive, all-purpose camera ideal for capturing the moment with stunning images and Full HD video.</p>
<p><strong>Capture the moment with stills and Full HD movies</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 70D features a new 20.2 MP APS-C CMOS sensor, designed and manufactured by Canon. It’s the first Digital SLR in the world to feature ground-breaking Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology, which delivers smooth and accurate autofocus (AF) when shooting Full HD movies and fast AF acquisition when shooting in Live View mode. Paired with the 14-bit DIGIC 5+ processor and 19-point all cross-type AF System, the EOS 70D captures incredible, full resolution images at up to 7 frames per second, with up to 65 JPEG or 16 RAW images in a single burst*. Additionally, a native ISO range of ISO 100-12800 enables photographers to shoot in lower light conditions and use faster shutter speeds whilst retaining high image quality.</p>
<p>“I was incredibly impressed with how many new technologies the EOS 70D packs into one body, and how versatile it is,” said Brutus Östling, Canon Ambassador. “The EOS 70D is the perfect camera for anyone that wants to develop their photography skills. Not only is it suited to shooting people, landscapes and action easily and in outstanding quality, but also filming subjects in Full HD with focus speeds I never thought would be possible. The camera proved itself in the most challenging of circumstances, and had a range of new-generation technologies to comfortably solve any test I threw at it – especially with the new Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology. It really takes DSLR shooting and filmmaking to a whole new level.”</p>
<p>Canon’s new Dual Pixel CMOS AF provides swift AF performance when shooting in Live View mode and smooth accurate focus for Full HD movies. It makes it easy for users to take their next step with movies, enabling them to keep moving subjects in sharp focus and create professional-looking pull-focus effects. The technology utilises advanced CMOS architecture, allowing two photodiodes to be mounted within each pixel, both of which can be read independently to achieve autofocus, or together for image capture, with maximum image quality at all times.</p>
<p>An advanced AF system for stills includes 19 cross-type AF points spread across the frame, providing high speed, accurate AF – ideal for tracking sports and wildlife subjects as they move within the frame. The AF system is customisable, allowing photographers to adapt to the subject they’re shooting. AF points can be used individually, together in small groups, or as a wide active area for more unpredictable subjects. A dedicated AF area selection button, positioned conveniently next to the shutter release, enables quick switching between modes, without having to take the camera away from the eye.</p>
<p><strong>Expertly designed for professional control</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 70D’s powerful specification is packed into an expertly-engineered body that’s designed for comfort and swift operation. The Intelligent Viewfinder, with 98 per cent frame coverage and 0.95x magnification, allows photographers to comfortably frame their images and visualise settings via the electronic overlay. Conveniently-placed controls provide instant access to the most frequently used settings, such as ISO, AF mode selection and metering, so users can quickly change settings and concentrate on capturing the moment.</p>
<p>A 7.7cm (3.0”) Vari-angle Clear View LCD II Touch screen with a sharp 1,040k dot resolution is ideal for video shooting, or composing images from unusual and creative angles. The screen is a capacitive type, which supports a series of multi-touch gestures including swiping and pinch-zooming – perfect for navigating menus, amending settings or flicking through images.</p>
<p><strong>Clever connectivity for easy control and instant sharing</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 70D is the latest EOS model to feature integrated Wi-Fi, providing the freedom to remotely control the camera, as well as share images. Using Wi-Fi connectivity, users can connect to the EOS Remote app and control a wide range of image settings, including ISO and exposure, as well as focus and release the shutter. Photographers can also remotely use Live View mode, as well as review and rate their images.</p>
<p><strong>Instant creativity unleashed</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 70D features a host of creative modes to make capturing unique images easy. In-camera HDR removes the challenges of shooting in tricky, high contrast situations, merging three exposures into one that captures more detail in both the shadow and highlight areas. With multiple-exposure mode, photographers can shoot and combine up to nine exposures into a single image, or use a range of Creative Filters to instantly change the style and look of their shot.</p>
<p>Experimenting with creative off-camera flash is easy, thanks to the Integrated Speedlite transmitter, which provides in-camera control of multiple Canon Speedlite EX flash units.</p>
<p><strong>Creative Full HD Movies</strong></p>
<p>Alongside beautiful stills, the EOS 70D allows photographers to create high quality movies with ease. Full HD (1920 x 1080p) resolution video can be captured with a choice of selectable frame rates, including 30, 25 or 24fps, and 60 and 50fps at 720p, and a range of compression options for post-editing and sharing. Thanks to new Dual Pixel CMOS AF, Movie Servo AF mode tracks subjects as they move, or even as shots are recomposed, ensuring they’re always in focus. Alternatively, users can select different focus areas over 80 per cent of the frame** simply by tapping the touch-screen, even when recording – ensuring that movies stay sharp and clear if a subject moves or the user changes the composition of a shot.</p>
<p>Videographers can also enjoy stereo sound using the internal microphone, or enhance audio with the in-built external microphone input terminal. Full control over settings such as aperture and ISO is also possible within manual mode, giving users greater freedom as their skills develop.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 70D – key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>20.2 megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor and DIGIC 5+</li>
<li>19 point cross-type AF System and 7 fps shooting</li>
<li>Dual Pixel CMOS AF</li>
<li>Instant sharing and remote control with Wi-Fi</li>
<li>ISO 12800 (H:25600)</li>
<li>Vari-angle 7.7cm ClearView II LCD touch screen</li>
<li>Intelligent viewfinder</li>
<li>Full-HD movies</li>
<li>*UHS-I card required for maximum burst duration</li>
</ul>
<p>**Dual Pixel CMOS AF is possible over 80 per cent of the width and height of the Live View frame</p>
```


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 2, 2013)

The specs look good and the price is $100 bucks cheaper than I guessed. Not too bad at all. If I was looking for an APS-C body, i'd definitely be interested in this. I'm very curious to see this 20.2MP sensor in action and check out it's low light ISO performance. 
Still of note, no mention of any weather sealing or AFMA, however I think this was pretty wishful thinking considering we got 7FPS and finally got rid of the 9/11pt AF system of the 60D/Rebels.
I just wish this camera had been the 60D, as I always saw that as a pretty big disappointment and totally unexciting. 
This finally seems like a real upgrade from the 50D!


----------



## ag25 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like they finally increased the continuous shooting time from 12min to 32min


----------



## ssrdd (Jul 2, 2013)

No wonder, no 60fps in video. never looking back at canon. canon strategy sucks..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

DPR's hands on preview states:

"AF microadjustment (can be set individually for up to 40 lenses, remembered by lens serial number)"


----------



## Robert Welch (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like they have left room for a 7D replacement, with a more robust-weatherproof body, dual card slots, better AF (i.e. 5Dmk3/1Dx AF system), and dual processors to allow 9-10fps shooting speed. Maybe at a sub-$2k price point, about where the 6D is? It could bridge the gap left when they took the 1D series to full-frame only.


----------



## hmmm (Jul 2, 2013)

*YES*: afma
*YES*: expanded AEB

No headphone jack.
No onboard intervalometer, but that is doable with a cheap aftermarket wired remote. 

The left-right dual photosite phase detect looks great. A lot to like here.

The Big Open issue: just how good is that sensor in DR and low-light?

Looks very promising. Canon has brought some very interesting new technology to the table AND heard our cries for afma and expanded AEB.


----------



## ag25 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if their smartphone app can act as an intervalometer?


----------



## Paramike (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good. Did anyone actually see what they said about material used for the body? I may have missed that, it's been a very long night so far!


----------



## killswitch (Jul 2, 2013)

Exciting news! Really hope the sensor delivers, as it seems Canon have mostly done right in other aspects of the design (especially the AF system). What amazed me is that they kept the price to $1200. Given their recent price trend one would have imagined they'd price it $1300 or so.

Anybody know if the body is plastic or a metal consturction?


----------



## dunkers (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm assuming it is gonna be metal with a plastic top (like the 6D). There will definitely be plastic bits due to the wifi.


----------



## TheBadger (Jul 2, 2013)

It's on Engadget. With some pictures. ;D

http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/02/canon-70d-hands-on/


----------



## TheBadger (Jul 2, 2013)

And I must say... It looks damn fine!!


----------



## Frost (Jul 2, 2013)

Strobists will be happy if the spec list at B&H is correct.

Max sync = 250th of a second. 

And another first....

It has a focus assist (AF) beam.

2, until now, Nikon only perks.


----------



## alan_k (Jul 2, 2013)

DP Review has a hands-on preview as well. One thing they mention is AF to F/11 in live view. Does this mean there isn't the <F/8 issue with, for example, long telephoto + TC's? 

DPReview was quite optimistic about the live view AF, but it didn't sound like they'd had much chance to test it.


----------



## -Jarred- (Jul 2, 2013)

360 degree mode dial. That'll please some people


----------



## papa-razzi (Jul 2, 2013)

I think this spells the end of 7D sales, and the resale value of the 7D should also take a big hit.

The only thing the 70D gives up to the 7D is 1 fps (8 fps vs 7fps). But the 70D provides so much more in every other aspect. 

If the image quality and high ISO performance is good. (which is the 7D's biggest weakness, so it isn't hard to beat it), it is game over for the 7d.

I always viewed the 7D as the upgrade to the 50D. (the 60D was an anomaly in the XXD line). The 70D appears to be the upgrade to the 7D. Maybe there won't be a 7DII? If there is, it is going to have to be an impressive camera.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Jul 2, 2013)

The new AF system in live mode sounds very promising. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## scuba_steve (Jul 2, 2013)

I have inferred from the specs on this page that the 70D just has one custom user setting/mode:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_70d#Specifications



> Creative Zone
> (1) Program AE (shiftable)
> (2) Shutter-priority AE
> (3) Aperture-priority AE
> ...



"mode" singular. 

Dang. Am I the only one here who uses these modes...and who actually wants _at least_ three? My 40D has three, but it seems like Canon decided some time ago that this is yet another way that they are going to differentiate between their pro and their prosumer DSLRs -- by dropping a setting that costs almost nothing to add, has fit on bodies with program modes for years, has value to many (I am assuming), and can be ignored by others.

Do I have to pay 2 grand or more to get a Canon body that has more than one custom user setting? Grrrrr. 

When I see stuff like this, what comes to mind is something that I read in a 6D review somewhere, which was generally along the lines of _Nikon seemed to stuff as many D800 features as possible in the D600, while Canon seems to leave things out just for product differentiation_. Of course, I have way too much Canon glass to start threatening to walk, but I reserve the right to complain. 

Here's hoping that this thing is a low-light monster...because my 40D is long overdue for the pasture.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 2, 2013)

Vari-angle *and* Touch Screen *and* in-camera HDR ... three features that I really like in a crop sensor body ... AWESOME!


----------



## darshan4eos (Jul 2, 2013)

On Paper it looks very pleasing and I am sure there will be more 'Happy' posts here than the launch of 6D.
I am not a heavy user of flash but one thing which I saw in most of the 6D bashing posts was, sync speed. This new guy has 1/250 against 1/180 of 6D and max shutter speed is 1/8000, I wonder why these couldn't be added to 6D.
I wish 6D had all of this (with fixed LCD) and it would become the best budget FF camera (and not "arguably" the best). I am happy that I didn't go for 6D last month and as I don't need to replace my aging 40D in a hurry, I can still wait for 7DMk2 8)


----------



## hmmm (Jul 2, 2013)

Imaging-resource says that the Canon claim is RAW ISO performance on a par with the 60D, despite packing 20 MP instead of 18. But JPEG shooters will see dramatically improved image quality thanks to Digic 5+.

That's probably gonna prove out in production testing, too, is my guess. Still early, though. 

Video advance spectacular, still performance: not so much. We'll see.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 2, 2013)

It actually has 40.3 Million photodiodes to form that 20.2MP sensor.

R0x0rs: Dual-Pixel CMOS AF works for 80% of the sensor area up to f/11 & EV 0, AFMA, +/-5EV EC, ±3 AEB (2, 3, 5, 7 frames at 1/3 EV, 1/2 EV steps), stereo microphone onboard, EOS-1N level of weathersealing, Timelapse recording	(by USB cable and PC), 1/250 X-sync, fully articulated touchscreen LCD, dedicated focus area expansion button (although not programmable like the M.Fn button), wireless flash commander, fully-featured WiFi control implementation

Sux0rs: only 1 SD slot, only 98% 0.95x mag VF, only single-axis electronic level, no PC sync terminal, Rebel-class E3-type instead of N3-type remote terminal, no headphone jack, odd DOF preview button placement, JPEG-only HDR & Multi-Exposure, only 1 Custom dial setting, no AF point selection joystick


70D weather sealing graphic from DPR:


----------



## nicku (Jul 2, 2013)

Impressive specs list at a fair price $1190... Finally Canon realize they have a strong competitor ( Nikon) and starting to give more technology at fair prices.

Definitely is room for 7Dmk2.


----------



## aseek (Jul 2, 2013)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> JPEG-only HDR & Multi-Exposure



hopefully we get ML for it by the end of the year to tackle this and the lack of intervalometer


----------



## JJOldifield (Jul 2, 2013)

Sample images for the 70D from the Canon Australia website

http://canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/IMR-EOS-70D


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 2, 2013)

great , this sensor based AF is the future because this really helps getting rid of the annoying mirror, the slapping mirror is not really needed for digital sensored cameras.

fast LV AF is very important , if you shoot events with DSLR over crowds, you know it, the fast sensor based phase detection AF combined with swiveling screen is really interesting.

but too bad it does not have 60p, I probably get this one for testing soon any way, though.
I love the small body of this camera and I actually like the look of it too.
But I hope next 5D gets this sensor based AF tech and swiveling screen +4k raw video, and hopefully usable ISO6400(I do not consider ISO6400 of any current camera usable at all).

any way, it is a great move and I much prefer this over any APS-C camera out there.


----------



## tapanit (Jul 2, 2013)

-Jarred- said:


> 360 degree mode dial. That'll please some people


Not me though. I like the stop in the dial in the 7D, as it makes it easier to use it blind (with eye in the viewfinder), mainly switching between the three custom modes. In particular moving to C3 is very easy, just move it as far as it goes.


----------



## bvukich (Jul 2, 2013)

Frost said:


> Strobists will be happy if the spec list at B&H is correct.
> 
> Max sync = 250th of a second.
> 
> ...



Not sure where you're getting your information from.

X-sync on the 7D, 60D, 50D, and several others are 1/250th. That's nothing new, and certainly nothing that was ever a Nikon only perk.

AF Beam? Do you mean the integrated speedlight controller? Also on both the 7D and 60D. And I don't believe Nikon has that feature (but may be mistaken). If you did mean AF assist beam, they both had that too, as do (I think, maybe Rebels lack it?) all other models with a built in flash. So it's hardly a novel feature.


----------



## tapanit (Jul 2, 2013)

papa-razzi said:


> I think this spells the end of 7D sales, and the resale value of the 7D should also take a big hit.
> 
> The only thing the 70D gives up to the 7D is 1 fps (8 fps vs 7fps).



Burst length is also shorter (presumably mainly due to bigger file sizes).

It also loses pretty big in ergonomics: only one custom mode, much less customizable buttons, no joystick. Having used 7D and 60D side by side I find the latter much clumsier and slower to use.



> If the image quality and high ISO performance is good. (which is the 7D's biggest weakness, so it isn't hard to beat it), it is game over for the 7d.


Could be. But it is missing enough of the high-end features (customizability, weather sealing) of the 7D it clearly leaves room for a 7D2.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2013)

While the specs are great and I'm loving the previews, I hate the press release. Nikon's D7100, a very comparable camera, is described as an "enthusiast camera" for "experienced shooters" so they can "capture their vision." Sounds good. Canon calls this an "aspiring enthusiast" camera. Not even an enthusiast but one who aspires to be one and is called a camera so people can "develop their skills." Really? Makes it sound like a toy for little kids. I know its not a big deal but I think they should've chosen better language.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 2, 2013)

AFMA not mentioned in CR specs!


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 2, 2013)

scuba_steve said:


> I have inferred from the specs on this page that the 70D just has one custom user setting/mode:
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_70d#Specifications
> 
> ...



well, as a D600/D800 owner , I must say they are good but nothing revolutionary or amazing.
on paper they look great but they have lots of issues , or more precisely design flaws.
I think many people just shooting one brand see the other side of green always greener but it is not.
after all the D800 hyep, it is nothing special, just a lot of pixels on the sensor ,with a lot of high end but old gen techs, that's it.
it has terrible LV , green LCD , misaligned finder, etc.
the D600 is even worse, I have feeling Nikon just focus on how to make the spec sheets appealing to naive public but tends to ignore something that can not be seen in the spec sheets such as build quality and quality of white letters on the buttons of its cameras, or LV implementation.
my D800 is weaker than my D700 was, and the aF of the D4 is a bit less sure than that of the D3s ,etc. 
and Nikon tends to ignore real new tech such as sensor based PDAF or 4k video, but always want to make sound overly good on paper by putting its best AF (albeit the old tech)into even a cheap body like the D7100.
but carefully checking through it , you will find there is nothing new about the D7100 except the 1.3X crop mode.

and despite of what DXO says the D7100 is the noisiest camera at that price range , it is literally useless from ISO800, even my D800E is extremely noisy at ISO640 and on.
Nothing is perfect but I think Nikon should try harder to improve the video part of its cameras and should also try to develop new gen AF for post slapping mirror gen cameras.
if you keep whining about how bad Canon is compared to Nikon,then you should get a Nikon or just add it in addition to your current set , then you know the grass of Nikon side is not greener.
it is a matter of one's preference not which is better thing.
I think any one can remove the annoying slapping mirror from its pro level D-SLR fast will be the final winner.
And I believe this type of PDAF on the sensor might be the future and eventually help Canon to remove the mirror and go fully EVF.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 2, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> No AFMA?
> 
> If that is actually the case the 70D is not a good choice of camera if you want the best from your expensive long primes/zooms.



Please read the specs list again.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 2, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> While the specs are great and I'm loving the previews, I hate the press release. Nikon's D7100, a very comparable camera, is described as an "enthusiast camera" for "experienced shooters" so they can "capture their vision." Sounds good. Canon calls this an "aspiring enthusiast" camera. Not even an enthusiast but one who aspires to be one and is called a camera so people can "develop their skills." Really? Makes it sound like a toy for little kids. I know its not a big deal but I think they should've chosen better language.


I seriously doubt marketing tag lines are going to make people think that it is a "toy for kids" ... besides every photographers is always is aspiring to "develop their skills" regardless of their current skill level.


----------



## moreorless (Jul 2, 2013)

MLfan3 said:


> great , this sensor based AF is the future because this really helps getting rid of the annoying mirror, the slapping mirror is not really needed for digital sensored cameras.
> 
> fast LV AF is very important , if you shoot events with DSLR over crowds, you know it, the fast sensor based phase detection AF combined with swiveling screen is really interesting.
> 
> ...



It'll be interesting to see how this compares with the AF systems of Canon's mirrorless rivals, if it beats them then that likely changes that market a good deal.


----------



## LesC (Jul 2, 2013)

I recall reading a while back when the EOS 100D (Rebel SL1) was announced (and being slagged off by some) that there's no such thing as a bad camera, but it depends if it has the features you personally want.

I've been looking to replace my 40D and for me _personally_ the 70D is pretty much all I want. Yes, I'd have liked built in GPS too & a magnesium body (which I don't think it has?) & joystick like the 40D but I can live without them.

An earlier poster mentioned only one CF function - I beleive my 40D has 3 but I'n not sure as I've never used even one. Most CSC cameras that come out don't interest me as I'd never buy a camera (even a compact) without a viewfinder but it clearly doesn't bother many buyers....

So, it's all down to personal preferences - what do YOU consider important features. For me personally, the 70D ticks pretty much all the boxes & I'll be getting one later in the year once the dust settles & reviews are in


----------



## robbinzo (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_70D/index.aspx

Things I like:

New 20mp sensor
AF system
ISO range
7 fps
AF microadjustment +/- 20 steps
Integrated speedlite transmitter
1/250 x-sync
Flash exposure compensation +/- 3EV in 1/2 or 1/3 increments (+/- 2 on my 550D)
1/8000 shutter speed
98% viewfinder coverage

Like the look of this camera for the price. I know I won't get FF image quality but the new sensor should be enough of an upgrade for my 550D.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the most interesting thing about this camera is what we now can expect from the 7DII and the other pro-grade bodies we are waiting for. 

It's no point releasing an upgrade to the 7D, unless it has significant performance/feature improvements over the 70D. And if that happens, we should be in for some real treats when we approach the 5DIV, 3D, 1DXI etc.

The only problems I see are patience and funding ...


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 2, 2013)

Just two quick comments from me:

1. The much touted AF improvement seems to have improved Live View performance, I'm not reading this as saying it will improve AF performance through the View Finder. So perhaps more of a videographer's advantage that say an action/bird photographer?

2. Nowhere in the promoted features does it mention enhanced noise performance. I'm pretty certain that if Canon had managed noise free images at say ISO 800/1600, it would've been a headline feature. 

I seen images on a Nikon D4 (I know I'm pitching FF against crop here) with relatively clean images at ISO 12800!!!!

Overall, I'm pretty impressed with the 70D. Seems to be some of the advancement us Canonites were looking for?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> 1. The much touted AF improvement seems to have improved Live View performance, I'm not reading this as saying it will improve AF performance through the View Finder. So perhaps more of a videographer's advantage that say an action/bird photographer?



Probably not for action, but for everything else and for the general photography crowd of course it's damn convenient to have the touch screen immediately af to where you point, anywhere on the screen. In this regard Canon really has a tech edge and doesn't disappoint.



Sabaki said:


> 2. Nowhere in the promoted features does it mention enhanced noise performance. I'm pretty certain that if Canon had managed noise free images at say ISO 800/1600, it would've been a headline feature.



From the sample shots, I cannot tell anything about the iso performance because of the noise reduction, the 1600 butterfly shot looks heavily nr'ed in the background, and the 3200 shot speaks for itsself. For me, the iso performance is the most important issue if I'd upgrade, because at the end it comes down to if the resulting shots are a lot different from the current 18mp crop sensor - and it doesn't seem so.

Canon's goal probably was only to match the d7100 noise which also isn't too good though they have some more mp. And I'd still expect Nikon's sony sensors to have the edge in dynamic range, we'll see.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 2, 2013)

No mention of a dedicated AF processor, just like 7D/5DIII have. It's what it makes their AF exceptional. 70D "only" has a Digic5+.

I have this feeling the AF will not on pair with the 7D's.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 2, 2013)

Frost said:


> Strobists will be happy if the spec list at B&H is correct.
> 
> Max sync = 250th of a second.
> 
> ...



DPREVIEW does confirm 1/250 max sync. Almost on par with D7100. Now let's see if DR and ISO performance will keep up with D7100.


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

the white elephant in the room is IMAGE QUALITY.

the 70D so far looks great.. BUT.... if image quality is not substancial better then the 7D im not interested to buy a canon APS-C.

i bought FF because i did not see improvements for canon APS-C sensors.
since i have FF i enjoy images without this "frizzy" look that some APS-C images had.


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

MLfan3 said:


> great , this sensor based AF is the future because this really helps getting rid of the annoying mirror, the slapping mirror is not really needed for digital sensored cameras.



well only if EVF are as good as optical ones.
i don´t see that happen soon.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 2, 2013)

From the picture it didn't seem that it has a shoulder display. That seems strange.


----------



## alfredo (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a pity it lacks a focus joystick, which I believe is reserved to higher end models. Yet I appreciate the focus mode button close to the shutter... and of course the touch-and-focus feature you get in live view (and likely on your mobile phone with wi-fi tethering).

Missing built-in GPS isn't a deal breaker, though of course would have made me even happier.

Overall I'm really waiting to get one in hand to see how it feels!


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> From the picture it didn't seem that it has a shoulder display. That seems strange.



are you blind?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 2, 2013)

hamada said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > From the picture it didn't seem that it has a shoulder display. That seems strange.
> ...


No, but thanks for asking in such a kind way. I only saw the picture on the landing page though.


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > Hobby Shooter said:
> ...



yeah your fault then. 

it is pretty useless to judge the front cover of a book only by looking at the back cover.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 2, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > 1. The much touted AF improvement seems to have improved Live View performance, I'm not reading this as saying it will improve AF performance through the View Finder. So perhaps more of a videographer's advantage that say an action/bird photographer?
> ...



For sure. We're doing loads of hypothesizing right now which may or may not lead to some very incorrect assumptions. 
I currently shoot with a 500D and although I love my camera, I have two big issues with her performance, which of course is relative to my rank amateur status.
First is noise. I hate that my first post processing action is to set my noise reduction slider when shooting at ISO 400! An ISO range of 100 - 12800 and already I'm seeing noise only two clicks up!?
Secondly, it's DR. I use the ETTR methodology for landscapes and generally an f stop of 16. Yet when I try to recover detail in the shadows, I get that ugly, messy noise.


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



i liked my 550D too.

for me it was not so much color noise or even luimnance noise.
it was this strange look i got at 100% on some images. 
i can´t really describe it... frizzy.

it looks a bit like JPG artifacts (i shot RAW of course).. but then not really.
not like film grain.. i would be fine with that.. more like a labyrint pattern on some images on other like heat haze.
edged that should be sharp and definite (like the iris in the eyes) seem to frazzle.
as i said... hard to describe. 

anyway it was the reason i hardly ever shoot above ISO 800 with the 550D.
with ISO 800 i felt uneasy already.








since i am using FF i don´t have these problems anymore.


----------



## aj1575 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks quite nice. The viewfinder is still a little bit small, and the sensitivity of the AF system could go a little lower (I've read -0.5EV somewhere, -2EV would have been nice for the center point). But that's all I would improve so far.

It will be interesting to see the how good the new sensor really is, especially DR and Noise.

7FPS is great, so are the 19AF points. The body is a bit smaller then the 60D, which I think is nice.

Another negative point is the currency conversion by Canon 
1199$=1099€=1348CHF
Actually it should be:
1199$=920€=1136CHF


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 2, 2013)

standard practice in europe is $1199 = 1199EUR = $1570


----------



## Tiedtke (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a videographer, but I'm thinking about switching from my 5D Mark II to the 70D if the noise isn't too bad. The main reasons is that the 70D has a Digic 5+ processor, which is the same as the 5D3 if I'm not mistaken, right? If the magic lantern team manage to hack the 70D, which I'm sure they are, that could enable 1080p RAW video recording. Also that AF in video recording looks quite handy when its hard to focus manually. Lastly, its a generally better camera, functions wise, than the 5D2, which only has the fullframeness to brag about, which although is really nice, but I could give that up for generally better specs and that lovely processor. :3


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiedtke said:


> I'm a videographer, but I'm thinking about switching from my 5D Mark II to the 70D if the noise isn't too bad. The main reasons is that the 70D has a Digic 5+ processor, which is the same as the 5D3 if I'm not mistaken, right? If the magic lantern team manage to hack the 70D, which I'm sure they are, that could enable 1080p RAW video recording. Also that AF in video recording looks quite handy when its hard to focus manually. Lastly, its a generally better camera, functions wise, than the 5D2, which only has the fullframeness to brag about, which although is really nice, but I could give that up for generally better specs and that lovely processor. :3



Doesn't the lack of a headphone jack concern you? I know you can go external, but sometimes it is nice to have an in camera system you can monitor audibly.


----------



## Brendon (Jul 2, 2013)

This is some very exciting stuff...if the autofocus is as good as some of the videos on the net in all situations this could make mainstream use of DSLRs for video a reality. 

I'm very interested to see what the Magic Lantern guys will be able to come up with now that every pixel is a potential autofocus site. Automated full frame focus stacking? For those talking about RAW video on the 70d, you can probably count that out due to the write speeds of SD cards.

Personally, I couldn't give up full frame for a primary camera but look forward to this technology making it into the 5D series even though that may take years. One thing is for sure though...the EOS M Mark II just got a lot more interesting!


----------



## Irishpanther (Jul 2, 2013)

Brendon said:



> For those talking about RAW video on the 70d, you can probably count that out due to the write speeds of SD cards.



I believe they've had RAW working on the 60D and T2i (550D) almost since they got RAW working on the 5D2. Both of those bodies use only SD cards.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jul 2, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> 2. Nowhere in the promoted features does it mention enhanced noise performance. I'm pretty certain that if Canon had managed noise free images at say ISO 800/1600, it would've been a headline feature.



I don't think it will be much much better. I think it'll be a bit better than the IQ coming out from 18MP sensor, and some better JPEG thanks to DIGIC5+.

_"With that said, we were told to expect comparable ISO performance with the 7D and better color due to the new pixel structure."_ (http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/07/02/first-impressions-canon-70d/)

The sample images (especially the butterflies) doesn't amaze me with ISO performance. The specs of the camera indeed does.


----------



## Niki (Jul 2, 2013)

i have the 5d mark ll so I'm between this camera and the 5d mark lll for video...for stills I'm fine with the 5d mark ll


----------



## Drum (Jul 2, 2013)

I like the specs of the 70D it at least shows a moving forward of the camera range, even if that means putting higher end "old tech" in to lower end cameras (7d AF). I don't think ISO will be much better than the rebels because if it was why would anyone go FF? if the 70d has iso performance even close to the 6d who would buy the 6d? same with the upcoming 7d2 if ISO is clean(ish) at 6400 and it costs 2k ($,£ or€) who would pay 5k for a 1dx? The most anyone can hope for is a nice iso 1600 or even a usable 3200. Just because iso 12800 is in the native settings I don't think it will be up to scratch for many people in my opinion. (even less so for CR forum participants!!!)


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 2, 2013)

Drum said:


> I like the specs of the 70D it at least shows a moving forward of the camera range, even if that means putting higher end "old tech" in to lower end cameras (7d AF).



That's pretty standard across industries. New, expensive, "high tech" comes in at the tops of the model lines, and eventually trickles down to the masses. For cars, stuff that is "standard" on the lowliest sedans, like airbags, Antilock brakes, etc. were introduced years ago on cars like the Mercedes S Class. I was watching an older episode of Top Gear recently, and they were showing the S-Class' "Radar Cruise Control" bringing the car to a full stop. That tech is now making its way into much cheaper cars, like Mazdas.

Same thing for DSLRs. Who would have thought we'd have 18MP in a Rebel 10 years ago?

The 70D is a step forward, and an expected "trickle-down" of the higher-end technology.

I can't wait to see the official specs for the 7DII!


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiedtke said:


> I'm a videographer, but I'm thinking about switching from my 5D Mark II to the 70D if the noise isn't too bad. The main reasons is that the 70D has a Digic 5+ processor, which is the same as the 5D3 if I'm not mistaken, right? If the magic lantern team manage to hack the 70D, which I'm sure they are, that could enable 1080p RAW video recording. Also that AF in video recording looks quite handy when its hard to focus manually. Lastly, its a generally better camera, functions wise, than the 5D2, which only has the fullframeness to brag about, which although is really nice, but I could give that up for generally better specs and that lovely processor. :3



ML hack would require CF card. 70D seems to have SD card only so no, there would be no 1080 raw video for 70D.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 2, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> Canon calls this an "aspiring enthusiast" camera. Not even an enthusiast but one who aspires to be one and is called a camera so people can "develop their skills." Really? Makes it sound like a toy for little kids. I know its not a big deal but I think they should've chosen better language.



At the risk of sounding pedantic (me? pendantic? shocking, I know!)... their choice of language was fine. In context, the term "aspiring enthusiast" means one who is an enthusiast and aspires to something greater. Not someone hoping to be an enthusiast. It's not really a point which would confuse most people.

That said, it looks like a pretty good spec list for a mid-range crop DSLR. Personally, I'd not be looking for many of the Live View enhancements - but many others are and I can respect that. My hope is that the IQ improvements (RAW, not processed) are substantial for those of us whose first priority is producing high-quality still images. For now, it's the waiting game as usual until some "independent" sample images are available to scrutinize.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jul 2, 2013)

They have just put the *3-10x digital zoom* to movie mode that was present and was adorable in 600D ????

Nowhere mentioned, but let's just check this video issued by Canon Australia: Canon EOS 70D - First Look 5:07


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Frost said:


> Strobists will be happy if the spec list at B&H is correct.
> 
> Max sync = 250th of a second.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but while the B&H spec list is correct, your interpretation of it leaves something to be desired. As was pointed out, the 1/250 X-sync has been available on a number of Canon APS-C bodies. Also, the AF assist beam is a rapid strobe of the popup flash, not the separate, dedicated AF assist lamp you seem to think it is. That's one good reason to buy a 430EX II or better flash...



alan_k said:


> DP Review has a hands-on preview as well. One thing they mention is AF to F/11 in live view. Does this mean there isn't the <F/8 issue with, for example, long telephoto + TC's?



Yes, on the 70D you can AF in Live View with an f/8 or f/11 combo (an example of the latter is the 100-400L + 2x TC or 800/5.6 + 2x TC). Of course, you've *always* been able to AF in Live View with an f/11 combo. My 7D could do it. The difference is that this is phase detect AF at f/11, meaning it's faster than the contrast detect which doesn't care about aperture.



tapanit said:


> -Jarred- said:
> 
> 
> > 360 degree mode dial. That'll please some people
> ...



+1 - on the 7D, I liked being able to just spin the mode dial to until it stopped and be at my C3, my birds in flight aka "OMG quick get a picture of that flying pig" setting. For the same reason, I am not a fan of the idea of a locking mode dial. But then again, I no longer have a mode dial, at all...



whothafunk said:


> No mention of a dedicated AF processor, just like 7D/5DIII have. It's what it makes their AF exceptional. 70D "only" has a Digic5+.
> 
> I have this feeling the AF will not on pair with the 7D's.



I suspect it will perform equivalent to the 7D, even if it doesn't have a dedicated AF processor (and it still might have one - a detail like that might not be worth highlighting, and may actually detract from/confuse the dual pixel CMOS promotion, but more information will come along soon).


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jul 2, 2013)

Isn't a digic 5+ faster than two digic 4s and then some? That and the same battery as 7D should drive the AF just as fast and accurate right?


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> DPR's hands on preview states:
> 
> "AF microadjustment (can be set individually for up to 40 lenses, remembered by lens serial number)"



But the Canon site doesn't show this as a feature. Why would they not list an important feature on their USA site if it has it? Hmmmmm.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jul 2, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> But the Canon site doesn't show this as a feature. Why would they not list an important feature on their USA site if it has it? Hmmmmm.



Indeed it does, just check the UK site: http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_70D/index.aspx, Specifications


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> Isn't a digic 5+ faster than two digic 4s and then some? That and the same battery as 7D should drive the AF just as fast and accurate right?



Digic5+ is 17 times faster than Digic4. 



carlosmeldano said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > But the Canon site doesn't show this as a feature. Why would they not list an important feature on their USA site if it has it? Hmmmmm.
> ...



Thanks! That also answers the question about one vs. two values for zooms (two).

@ Studio1930 - Canon USA doesn't seem to list AFMA as a feature for any of the bodies which have it...


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 2, 2013)

carlosmeldano said:


> They have just put the *3-10x digital zoom* to movie mode that was present and was adorable in 600D ????
> 
> Nowhere mentioned, but let's just check this video issued by Canon Australia: Canon EOS 70D - First Look 5:07



Yes!!! Losing video zoom was a major screw up. I hope they put this back in all models going forward, and expand its functionality and usefulness.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty darn nice camera! I like it. However, if it has a smaller body than the 60D, I really consider the camera a Super Rebel. The inclusion of SD card, lack of headphone jack and non-replaceable focus screen keep it at a Rebel level. This camera is not on the same level as the 50D.

For professional use, the small body is a deal-killer for me. It has some great technology and features which will make the higher-end amateur market happy.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> @ Studio1930 - Canon USA doesn't seem to list AFMA as a feature for any of the bodies which have it...



Hmm, I see that now. Crazy how they would not put that in the list of features on the USA site. :

I guess this will be a good fit for my mother to replace her 40D finally.


----------



## seasamshoot (Jul 2, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Tiedtke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a videographer, but I'm thinking about switching from my 5D Mark II to the 70D if the noise isn't too bad. The main reasons is that the 70D has a Digic 5+ processor, which is the same as the 5D3 if I'm not mistaken, right? If the magic lantern team manage to hack the 70D, which I'm sure they are, that could enable 1080p RAW video recording. Also that AF in video recording looks quite handy when its hard to focus manually. Lastly, its a generally better camera, functions wise, than the 5D2, which only has the fullframeness to brag about, which although is really nice, but I could give that up for generally better specs and that lovely processor. :3
> ...



ML made a hack for the 6D which is also SD card so Im not sure where you are getting your information.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Studio1930 said:


> Hmm, I see that now. Crazy how they would not put that in the list of features on the USA site. :



Highlight a feature intended to correct for inconsistencies in the manufacturing process? A feature that even the manuals for the cameras recommend you not use? : : :


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I see that now. Crazy how they would not put that in the list of features on the USA site. :
> ...



As mentioned by another user, the UK seems to think it is worth mentioning. Apparently only the Americans feel the need to hide such a feature. :

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_70D/index.aspx


----------



## Paramike (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't seen anything that mentions an actual availability date yet for the UK. I think it's finally time to take the plunge and spend some money, I think the 7DII will end up being out of my price range at the moment. This seems like a fantastic upgrade for the 400D and generally looks like a very capable camera with some decent features.

Having not had the joys of video, live view or many of the other features, I feel this alone will provide quite the learning curve. Bit annoying that I'm going to have to go out and buy a whole load of SD cards now though! At least the wife can have the old camera and keep all the old CF's.

Other than Canon's official videos, how long would it normally be before this is in the hands of independent reviewers so that we can start to get some decent, hands-on video reviews? Written articles are all well and good, but my patience for some of them runs out pretty quickly!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 2, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Pretty darn nice camera! I like it. However, if it has a smaller body than the 60D, I really consider the camera a Super Rebel. The inclusion of SD card, lack of headphone jack and non-replaceable focus screen keep it at a Rebel level. This camera is not on the same level as the 50D.
> 
> For professional use, the small body is a deal-killer for me. It has some great technology and features which will make the higher-end amateur market happy.



"Just a silly little millimeter." I believe that was the ad line used by a cigarette seller many years ago. They increased the size of their cancer sticks to 101 mm from 100. This obviously made them so much better.

Here are the dimensions that are so troubling to you:

*50D:*
146X108X74 (vol. 1.167)

*60D:*
145X106X79 (vol. 1.214)

*70D:*
148X111X74 (vol. 1.216)

The trend line would appear toward larger cameras. But, just a few silly little millimeters.


----------



## carlosmeldano (Jul 2, 2013)

distant.star said:


> *70D:*
> 148X111X74 (vol. 1.216)



139.0 x 104.3 x 78.5mm


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I see that now. Crazy how they would not put that in the list of features on the USA site. :
> ...



Is AFMA even necessary with the new focusing system? I'm just wondering. I got the impression that since the sensor itself is confirming the focus, adjustments might be less important.


----------



## Steb (Jul 2, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Is AFMA even necessary with the new focusing system?



The new focusing system is a live view feature... nothing for daily use. You still need to AFMA your fast lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Is AFMA even necessary with the new focusing system? I'm just wondering. I got the impression that since the sensor itself is confirming the focus, adjustments might be less important.



No, AFMA isn't necessary for the Dual Pixel CMOS AF, nor is it necessary for the Hybrid CMOS AF or good ol' Live View contrast detect AF. But remember that those AF modes which use the CMOS image sensor only operate with the mirror up - not through an optical viewfinder. The 70D has the 19-pt AF sensor (from the 7D) that's used when looking through the VF, and _that_ requires AFMA just the same as any other standard phase detect AF system.

That standard phase detect AF is still the go-to with fast moving subjects, and holding a heavy camera + lens out in front of you for Live View composition isn't always easy - the VF is there for a reason.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Is AFMA even necessary with the new focusing system? I'm just wondering. I got the impression that since the sensor itself is confirming the focus, adjustments might be less important.
> ...



Thanks. That's about what I expected.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> That standard phase detect AF is still the go-to with fast moving subjects, and holding a heavy camera + lens out in front of you for Live View composition isn't always easy - the VF is there for a reason.



This is why I have a hard time believing that the optical viewfinder will ever be rendered completely obsolete- mirrorless cameras certainly are more compact but as you say, for action, framing in bright daylight, and hand holding large lenses, the viewfinder is still the way to go. There is just something about the SLR with grip that feels much more natural to me than using a compact with the screen to compose.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 2, 2013)

A big deal being made about this new live view focus thing...what I'm interested in is how good the servo mode is. Will this make a good sports camera? Sometimes the reach of 1.6x really comes in handy in those cases. The 60D was competent but hardly impressive. I'm hoping the 70D is a significant improvement in this regard, offering customizability, etc.


----------



## LesC (Jul 2, 2013)

Better start building up a stock of SD cards in anticipation I guess. With the 20MP sensor & video better go for Sandisk Extreme 16GB I suppose...


----------



## TheBadger (Jul 2, 2013)

No mention of a better image quality? All the talk is surrounding the autofocus.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 2, 2013)

"Experimenting with creative off-camera flash is easy, thanks to the Integrated Speedlite transmitter, which provides in-camera control of multiple Canon Speedlite EX flash units."

I wished Canon would put that functionality on the 6D


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 2, 2013)

seasamshoot said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Tiedtke said:
> ...



Not to mention they have stable versions available for the 50D, 60D, 500D, 550D, and 600D; and Alpha versions for the EOS-M and 1100D which, correct me if I'm wrong, all use *SD*. IMO, this will make a phenomenal video/stills camera hybrid for consumers/prosumers getting into the field, with downsides being no 60p or headphone jack.

Depending on its ISO performance, this little guy will make for a great backup crop body to my 6D for its speedier AF system, video features (hopefully significantly less moire/aliasing), and of course 1.6x crop factor!

Has anyone seen any 6400+ ISO samples and/or any mention of its noise performance? In a few of the pre-production reviews, they mention it is equal to or better than the 60D/7D, but that's not saying much :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Act444 said:


> A big deal being made about this new live view focus thing...what I'm interested in is how good the servo mode is. Will this make a good sports camera? Sometimes the reach of 1.6x really comes in handy in those cases. The 60D was competent but hardly impressive. I'm hoping the 70D is a significant improvement in this regard, offering customizability, etc.



Well, it has the 7D's AF sensor - I'd expect AI Servo performance on par with the 7D, i.e. very good.



AcutancePhotography said:


> "Experimenting with creative off-camera flash is easy, thanks to the Integrated Speedlite transmitter, which provides in-camera control of multiple Canon Speedlite EX flash units."
> 
> I wished Canon would put that functionality on the 6D



It needs a popup flash.



TheBadger said:


> No mention of a better image quality? All the talk is surrounding the autofocus.



I think Canon likes to limit us to one 'groundbreaking innovation' at a time... :-X


----------



## distant.star (Jul 2, 2013)

carlosmeldano said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > *70D:*
> ...



You're right, Carlos. I made a mistake and took the 7D dimensions. So, it's vol. 1.142 and slightly smaller.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 2, 2013)

With even Canon not claiming IQ/ISO RAW performance improvement over 60D, with the "breakthroughs" all seeming to benefit the movie/live-view shooters, I'm not really seeing compelling reasons for stills shooters to upgrade to 70D from previous crop bodies. If the 70D achieved real dynamic range improvements, that may change things, but if so, one would think Canon should be advertising that in a big way..


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > "Experimenting with creative off-camera flash is easy, thanks to the Integrated Speedlite transmitter, which provides in-camera control of multiple Canon Speedlite EX flash units."
> ...



I always get confused when I read "wireless". To me that means RF, but to Canon that means optical link (smacking head)


----------



## Jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Well as others pointed out, some ergonomics are regressing / not moving my way (from 40D) and for some they are more looking the xxxD/"Rebel way" (Rebel is not that negative, i had great times with my Rebel2000 ...) than the old intermediate xxD: 
- only 1 custom mode (I like my 3 modes, with slow night mode landscape timer / low light inside / and BIF on C3)
- top left dial fully rotating : i liked to have BIF at C3 end of rotation like couple of you ...
- top right buttons : missing the flash exposure adjustment ... using flash fill quite a bit, and i like to be able to finetune it quickly on the spot ...
- no joystick on the back (when i play around with my previous 400D now in my goddaughter hand, i really miss the full joystick of 40D) : seem to be xD only now (7D, 5DIII...)
- banana slim remote trigger from Rebel line, cannot use my cool trigger/intervalometer from 40D (triggers are split as slim plug = Rebel, 60D, 70D // larger one = xxD up to 50D, xD)
- SD (but after recent trends i was expecting it ... CF only left on xD)

Other than that, probably great IQ (who knows with smaller photosites due to increased pix count and the division in 2) but until i test it or see it tested throughfully, right now only thing easy to see is ergonomics


----------



## bholliman (Jul 2, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Pretty darn nice camera! I like it. However, if it has a smaller body than the 60D, I really consider the camera a Super Rebel. The inclusion of SD card, lack of headphone jack and non-replaceable focus screen keep it at a Rebel level. This camera is not on the same level as the 50D.



So you are saying every Canon DSLR is either a Rebel (or Super Rebel) or a 1DX? Canon has a full range of DSLR bodies, why can't we just call the 70D the latest XXD body?

Seems like a very nice camera to me. Probably not something I'll buy, but great for a sports/action shooter who doesn't want to spend $3,500 for a 5D3. Also a great option for videographers.

As others have pointed out, it seems to be better than the 7D in almost every aspect, so it will effectively kill new 7D sales and cause used 7D prices to drop dramatically. Looks like I waited too long to sell my 7D...


----------



## alfredo (Jul 2, 2013)

Jules said:


> - banana slim remote trigger from Rebel line, cannot use my cool trigger/intervalometer from 40D (triggers are split as slim plug = Rebel, 60D, 70D // larger one = xxD up to 50D, xD)



Since it has wi-fi, what about triggering it wirelessly? Somebody with the 6D can already answer this question. Maybe one can program an intervalometer on his phone (and then, of course, there's ML ;-) )


----------



## Jim K (Jul 2, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> seasamshoot said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



Wrong on the 50D, It uses *CF* cards. Right on the rest of them.


----------



## Jim K (Jul 2, 2013)

I rather like the 70D, it's price and it's features. I don't plan on ordering one but if these are the "upgrades" and the price is right the 7D2 should be nice. 

If all the online experts are correct the inferior 7D2 crop should cost less than the much better *full frame* 6D. And look how the price on that has dropped since introduction.


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 2, 2013)

alfredo said:


> Jules said:
> 
> 
> > - banana slim remote trigger from Rebel line, cannot use my cool trigger/intervalometer from 40D (triggers are split as slim plug = Rebel, 60D, 70D // larger one = xxD up to 50D, xD)
> ...



Both the 6D and 70D can indeed be triggered by iOS and Android mobile devices, although the current Canon EOS Remote app does not support intervalometer functionality at this time.



Jim K said:


> bleephotography said:
> 
> 
> > seasamshoot said:
> ...



Thanks for clarifying


----------



## fegari (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a very promising APS-C, clearly to me the baseline of future cameras to come and probably the first signs of a highly capable (pro level) mirrorless not that far into the future, accounting for the obvious improvements there will be to this tech wrt AF speed and framerate.

Which makes me wonder...while not performing AF function,* what are those extra 20M pixels doing*??? seems like an awful lot of sensor real state to waste isn't it? What if those pixels are actually put to contribute to IQ when the picture is grabbed? how about some interpolation / oversampling to tremendously improve high ISO performance....

Just wondering and dreaming... :


----------



## pedro (Jul 2, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> unfortunately, I think the elephant in the room is the high iso performance. According to a post in another thread,
> from imaging resource: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-70d/canon-70dA.HTM
> "Sensitivity. Equally important is the Canon 70D's noise performance. Here, the extra horsepower of DIGIC 5+ should allow more sophisticated noise reduction algorithms, while the newer sensor design is said to mitigate effects of the reduced pixel pitch. *Canon claims raw performance should be on par with the EOS 60D* at like sensitivities, despite the slightly higher resolution. For JPEG and video shooting, the company promises a "huge improvement" in noise levels, although it doesn't state precisely what would constitute "huge".
> "
> That doesn't bode well for any kind of improvement on the 7D ii (if there is such a thing). IMO, better high iso performance was THE thing I was hoping for in the next generation of APS-C. And in-camera noise redction on the jgp doesn't help me at all.



IMO, sensor improvement related to better high ISO is not crucial for APS-C only. What is tested out now somehow will result in other enhanced sensor fabrication types of upcoming FF bodies. So I will stay tuned for any news about this subject.


----------



## x-vision (Jul 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I think the most interesting thing about this camera is what we now can expect from the 7DII and the other pro-grade bodies we are waiting for.
> 
> It's no point releasing an upgrade to the 7D, unless it has significant performance/feature improvements over the 70D. And if that happens, we should be in for some real treats when we approach the 5DIV, 3D, 1DXI etc.
> 
> *The only problems I see are patience and funding* ...



+1000

ROFL!!!


----------



## x-vision (Jul 2, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> No mention of a dedicated AF processor, just like 7D/5DIII have. It's what it makes their AF exceptional. 70D "only" has a Digic5+.
> 
> I have this feeling the AF will not on pair with the 7D's.


According to this preview, the 70D has the same dedicated AF sensor as the 7D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUMPxIxi8zo#ws


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

pedro said:


> IMO, sensor improvement related to better high ISO is not crucial for APS-C only.



IMhO there is an _absolute_ requirement for usable iso, at least for 90% of things people shoot. Yes, with super-high dr or extreme iso you can either shoot in the dark, ultra-fast movements or in any high contrast - but that doesn't happen that often.

Since the current crop sensors cannot compete for available light indoor shooting of moving subjects, for ok light I find a *good iso 1600* crucial, and unfortunately this is just where the current 18mp crop sensor falls short. So my benchmark for "good enough for forever" would be +1.5ev better performance than now, but neither the d7100 or the 70d will be there yet, and if only because they trade more mp for more/same noise.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

x-vision said:


> According to <this video> the 70D has the same dedicated AF *sensor* as the 7D.



The dedicated AF sensor, yes. But we're talking about the dedicated AF _processor_, a separate chip on the logic board that processes the data from the AF sensor. The 7D was the first body outside of the 1-series to have a separate AF processor, the 5DIII has one, as well.


----------



## x-vision (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > According to <this video> the 70D has the same dedicated AF *sensor* as the 7D.
> ...



Yes, I know what you are saying. 
The 70D appears to have the same _dedicated AF processor_ as the 7D.


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 2, 2013)

Where did you pick that up? I went through watching whole video again and there is no mention of a dedicated AF processor.

I'm not saying that it doesn't have one, but up till now, there hasnt been a word said about it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2013)

fegari said:


> Looks like a very promising APS-C, clearly to me the baseline of future cameras to come and probably the first signs of a highly capable (pro level) mirrorless not that far into the future, accounting for the obvious improvements there will be to this tech wrt AF speed and framerate.
> 
> Which makes me wonder...while not performing AF function,* what are those extra 20M pixels doing*??? seems like an awful lot of sensor real state to waste isn't it? What if those pixels are actually put to contribute to IQ when the picture is grabbed? how about some interpolation / oversampling to tremendously improve high ISO performance....
> 
> Just wondering and dreaming... :


When shooting an image, the reading from both pixels of the pair is summed. This raises an interesting possibility of an extra stop of dynamic range, depending on how things are implemented. If the 7D2 uses the same technology, will they push the idea further? Allow a mode with all pixels saved? Combine 4 pixels for 2 stops of DR? Interesting times and possibilities ahead.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

x-vision said:


> Yes, I know what you are saying.
> The 70D appears to have the same _dedicated AF processor_ as the 7D.



What is your evidence for that statement? It's not mentioned in the video you linked which you earlier claimed said the 70D has the 7D's dedicated AF sensor (which it does). In fact, that video doesn't even explicitly say the 70D has the 7D's AF sensor, although it's clearly implied when they call the 19-pt AF 'proven'.


----------



## x-vision (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know what you are saying.
> ...



Sorry, I must have quoted the wrong source. 

Because the dedicated AF processor is not advertised, I also assumed that the 70D doesn't have it. 
But then it popped up in one the technical previews/articles that I've been reading since last night.
Right now I don't actually know which one was that. I thought it was in the video that I linked.


----------



## alfredo (Jul 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> When shooting an image, the reading from both pixels of the pair is summed. This raises an interesting possibility of an extra stop of dynamic range, depending on how things are implemented. If the 7D2 uses the same technology, will they push the idea further? Allow a mode with all pixels saved? Combine 4 pixels for 2 stops of DR? Interesting times and possibilities ahead.....



Something that the DIGIC6 may be able to process? Not many people complain the 70D "only" got the DIGIC5+, what are we missing?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 2, 2013)

alfredo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > When shooting an image, the reading from both pixels of the pair is summed. This raises an interesting possibility of an extra stop of dynamic range, depending on how things are implemented. If the 7D2 uses the same technology, will they push the idea further? Allow a mode with all pixels saved? Combine 4 pixels for 2 stops of DR? Interesting times and possibilities ahead.....
> ...


Dual digic 6?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But we're talking about the dedicated AF _processor_, a separate chip on the logic board that processes the data from the AF sensor.



I think everyone will agree that it doesn't matter if it's a separate chip or if its integrated into a new, faster digic cpu - the real question is if 19pt af means that it's actually as capable as the 7d in servo mode, worse, or even better (i.e. more precision than the 7d).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But we're talking about the dedicated AF _processor_, a separate chip on the logic board that processes the data from the AF sensor.
> ...



Except that it very well might matter. The 5DIII and 70D both have a Digic5+. The 5DIII is 22 MP at 6 fps = 132 MP/s; the 70D is 20 MP at 7 fps = 140 MP/s, so more is required of the 70D's Digic5+ engine already. However, the 5DIII does have a dedicated AF processor. So if the 70D does not (and I still have not seen anything suggesting that it does), that may mean performance has to be sacrificed somewhere...


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2013)

Canon says the 70D will be released near the end of September. Does anyone know or have an educated guess as to when production models will be available to testing sites and publications for more thorough review?

Will they get copies in advance or have to wait until the camera starts shipping?

Of the sample images that Canon has released (at least that I've found) only one is at ISO 1600, nothing higher and nothing that isn't a smallish low resolution image. That's kind of worrisome.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jul 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 2, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Of the sample images that Canon has released (at least that I've found) only one is at ISO 1600, nothing higher and nothing that isn't a smallish low resolution image. That's kind of worrisome.



Exactly.

If there were actually an improvement in noise performance, you'd think they would advertise as such with some images at an ISO of 3200-6400; which leads me to believe there is, in fact, no improvement in _Raw_.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

The sample set on canon.jp shows an ISO 3200 image (sax player). But no RAW files anywhere, yet.


----------



## dlleno (Jul 2, 2013)

bleephotography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Of the sample images that Canon has released (at least that I've found) only one is at ISO 1600, nothing higher and nothing that isn't a smallish low resolution image. That's kind of worrisome.
> ...



I still reserve a little skepticism, remembering the fanfare around the ISO performance of the 7D. Also its too early to know if this is the same sensor to appear on the 7D2 and whether or not ISO performance of these two bodies will be equivalent, or if there is still a rabbit left in the hat for the 7.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The sample set on canon.jp shows an ISO 3200 image (sax player). But no RAW files anywhere, yet.



Thanks. I found a picture of a dog and one of a kid riding a bike that had ISO 12,800 printed next to them. Since I don't know Japanese, I don't know for sure what they are showing, but it appears they were showing that you could capture action with high ISO, as they were paired with fuzzy, motion blurred shots of the same subjects.

They looked great at 72ppi and about 300 px wide, but who knows what they look like up close and before processing. Trying to keep hope alive.


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 3, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Of the sample images that Canon has released (at least that I've found) only one is at ISO 1600, nothing higher and nothing that isn't a smallish low resolution image. That's kind of worrisome.



unfocused, here is a link to some sample photos (and videos)

http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/70d/samples/

There is 1 full size photo at ISO 1600, and 1 full size at ISO 3200. There are also other samples at ISO 100 and ISO 400.

So far I'm impressed at the quality of these photos for each respective ISO... I think it's an improvement from eg my 7D.

Paul


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


It's a worse comparison than you suggest.... Not only is it 140Mp/s instead of 132, but those 140Mp/s each need to be assembled from a pixel pair.... But to counter that, how much is dumped to buffer for later processing and how much Digic time is devoted to AF tasks? AF performance is still a big unknown... We know some of the parts but system integration is unknown (so far)


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Of the sample images that Canon has released (at least that I've found) only one is at ISO 1600, nothing higher and nothing that isn't a smallish low resolution image. That's kind of worrisome.
> ...



Thanks Paul. Those are some impressive shots. I've certainly never gotten anything that clean out of my 7D at those ISOs. If that's typical, Canon will be getting my money when the 7DII comes out.


----------



## ragmanjin (Jul 3, 2013)

Man, it's about time they came up with a good new (actually NEW) sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2013)

ragmanjin said:


> Man, it's about time they came up with a good new (actually NEW) sensor.



Sure. Because dividing every pixel in half for PDAF sensors covering the majority of the CMOS image sensor area has been done to death... :


----------



## kdw75 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the 7D and plan to upgrade when something enticing comes along at around $2,000. The 70D specs look pretty good, but if the body isn't as big, as durable and as weather sealed as the 7D then it's not in the running. Those features are a must before I even look at specs. That is what killed the 6D for me. Hopefully the 7DII will be the camera for me.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone see that the 70D now has micro AF adjust? I don't see it in the specs. Canon wouldn't just forget about it would they and still call this camera a "Game Changer"?


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2013)

I just checked Amazon's best sellers list. The 70D body is #2 and the 18-135 kit is #8.


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 3, 2013)

Regarding image quality, Roger Machin, head of Canon, South Africa was unable to comment as he was still waiting for the RAW converter. 
Could these sample pics be SOOC jpegs?


----------



## daniphoto (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Canon EOS 70D Announced - DR question*

What about dynamic range?
Yes, I know, that same old question "beaten to death till indistinguishable fom dust" (1)... but the new "split photosite" tech in that sensor makes me wonder if Canon may introduce some "dynamic range expansion" mode similar to those found in Fujifilm cameras with an EXR sensor...
Let's dream big?

(1) Neuroanatomist, somewhere, citing from memory

PS: yes, sample images should be SOOC jpeg, afik


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> Does anyone see that the 70D now has micro AF adjust? I don't see it in the specs. Canon wouldn't just forget about it would they and still call this camera a "Game Changer"?


yes, it does have AFMA. how many people will ask that again

just go through the pages where people posted numerous links to hands on previews where they list everything CR didnt.


----------



## alfredo (Jul 3, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I just checked Amazon's best sellers list. The 70D body is #2 and the 18-135 kit is #8.



Why pre-ordering now, when the camera is set to be released in 1.5 months, and many hands-on tests and review will come out in the meanwhile?

Maybe ordering it on release date means another month delay? I'm really asking, I'm not criticizing who ordered it; indeed this is the question preventing me from placing the order today ;-) )


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 3, 2013)

im curious though. Canon states that the 70D will be released around 13th of September. how will Amazon and such shops get their hands on 70D and put them on a sale 1 month earlier?


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 3, 2013)

distant.star said:


> carlosmeldano said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



The main reason I chose my lesser-spec'd 50D over the 60D was because of 'feel'. I wanted my camera to be an extension of me rather than an ill-fitting attachment. I have medium-sized hands so we're not talking big-fumbling fingers all over the camera. But that's how my hands feel on a 60D and Rebels.

The 70D is a damn fine camera. I think the tech in this camera holds some exciting possibilities for the future!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 4, 2013)

Confirmed from the Canon Europe 70D site: it may have the 7D's 19-pt sensor array & dedicated AF processor, but it doesn't have the same degree of flexibility & customizability. The 70D appears to only offer Single Point, Zone, and Auto 19-point; AF point Expansion and Spot AF are MIA. The dedicated AF area expansion button near the shutter button should have been made a programmable M.Fn button instead, just saying.


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 4, 2013)

Contrast Detect (sensor)
Phase Detect
Multi-area
Center
Selective single-point
Tracking
Single
Continuous
Touch
Face Detection
Live View
I have cut this list from Dpreview. http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-70d/2 thi is the link for the full review.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, the above DPR preview doesn't contradict the info from CPN Europe. Notice there is no mention of AF point expansion & Spot AF in the list you quoted.


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 4, 2013)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Yes, the above DPR preview doesn't contradict the info from CPN Europe. Notice there is no mention of AF point expansion & Spot AF in the list you quoted.


 apologies I thought it made have just been different wording in the list for the items you mentioned :-\


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2013)

ag25 said:


> Does anyone know if their smartphone app can act as an intervalometer?



Not sure if this was answered but YES - Triggertrap is awesome https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae6wibhMmI8


----------



## Saverio (Aug 8, 2013)

I would like to know why Canon doesn't put 60fps in 1080p when some cheaper cameras and Sony Alpha have it. Technical difficulty or Marketing ? :


----------



## xps (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated preview @ dpreview

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-70d/7


----------



## drjlo (Aug 16, 2013)

Does live view phase detect AF require things like lens microadjustment like viewfinder phase detect? Live view contrast AF being the gold standard for AF accuracy, not needing microadjustments.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2013)

fegari said:


> Which makes me wonder...while not performing AF function,* what are those extra 20M pixels doing* ??? seems like an awful lot of sensor real state to waste isn't it? What if those pixels are actually put to contribute to IQ when the picture is grabbed? how about some interpolation / oversampling to tremendously improve high ISO performance....
> 
> Just wondering and dreaming... :


Its a APS-C sensor, no real estate is wasted, all the sensors are used in a image. The split halves are for autofocus, but they are combined into one sensor when shooting. There is a lot of information describing how it works, including the patent underlying it was posted on CR a while back.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Does live view phase detect AF require things like lens microadjustment like viewfinder phase detect? Live view contrast AF being the gold standard for AF accuracy, not needing microadjustments.



When you are doing focusing using the image sensor, there is no need for AFMA. When you use a separate focusing sensor (regular through-the-viewfinder mode) the image will focus accurately of the focus sensor. When the mirror flips up the light falls on the image sensor and the picture is taken. If everything was manufactured perfectly, it would also be in focus. Due to manufacturing tolerances, heat expansion, wear and tear, and sometimes things slightly shifted from a drop or just not quite calibrated properly from the factory, this image might be slightly off on the image sensor. AFMA gives you a "fudge factor" to adjust the lens focus to compensate for this.

Focusing with the image sensor eliminates all of this..... way simpler... and that is why mirrorless cameras don't need AFMA.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 17, 2013)

drjlo said:


> Live view contrast AF being the gold standard for AF accuracy, not needing microadjustments.



Gold, but not platinum - there was a recent article on lensrentals dr. neuro keeps posting here that says lv also isn't 100% accurate; also if you want best reliability you might want to try focus peaking (magic lantern) to focus where you want and not where the lv focus box says the contrast is.



Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Confirmed from the Canon Europe 70D site: it may have the 7D's 19-pt sensor array & dedicated AF processor, but it doesn't have the same degree of flexibility & customizability. The 70D appears to only offer Single Point, Zone, and Auto 19-point; AF point Expansion and Spot AF are MIA.



Knowing Canon, this doesn't come as a surprise, they want to sell the still produced 7d1 & the 7d2 later on :-\ ... though magic lantern might be able to backport some of these features as they also offer af patterns on the 9pt af systems that'd be only single/all otherwise.


----------



## ragmanjin (Aug 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ragmanjin said:
> 
> 
> > Man, it's about time they came up with a good new (actually NEW) sensor.
> ...



That's what I'm saying. Dick. Canon was leading the pack for years at the consumer onset of digital, but after the T2i, they completely stagnated. What I was saying was that it's about time we see Canon come back out on top with something nobody's thought of before. Every sensor was "new" when all they did was add four pixels' worth of faulty phase-detect autofocus to the T2i sensor or change up the filters a little. Same garbage. It's been at least three or four years since they were best, and all I'm saying is that it's nice to see them putting in the effort again.
While appreciate your appreciation of sarcasm, I feel you should be able to read the posts better than that, let alone what's between the lines.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Aug 21, 2013)

ragmanjin said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ragmanjin said:
> ...



disclamer: not a native english speaker here...

Isn't this just a case of mixing past and present tense in a sentence wich is leading to misunderstandings?

shoudn't you have used "It was about time they came....." in stead of "It is about time they came..."??

then again not a native english speaker here..


----------



## LesC (Oct 19, 2013)

Still looking to the EOS 70D as my next purchase but following release of the Nikon D5300 announced this week with 24MP sensor, no optical low pass filter & built in WiFi & GPS at £729*, the Canon EOS 70D at £1079* is looking rather over-priced; I'd hope to see some heavy reductions after Christmas...

* UK prices


----------



## mountain_drew (Oct 19, 2013)

LesC said:


> Still looking to the EOS 70D as my next purchase but following release of the Nikon D5300 announced this week with 24MP sensor, no optical low pass filter & built in WiFi & GPS at £729*, the Canon EOS 70D at £1079* is looking rather over-priced; I'd hope to see some heavy reductions after Christmas...
> 
> * UK prices


If Canon could AT LEAST match the D7000's sensor rating I'd be happy. Until then, I won't buy anything from Canon and I even might get something from Sony or Nikon. The 70D's AF would be nice enough on a mirrorless body but doesn't justify getting one since I don't do movies.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still planning on a 70D purchase in the next few months (mostly waiting for holiday pricing). The Nikon D5300 should put some nice downward pressure on the 70D prices -- I hope!


----------



## LesC (Oct 19, 2013)

Famateur said:


> I'm still planning on a 70D purchase in the next few months (mostly waiting for holiday pricing). The Nikon D5300 should put some nice downward pressure on the 70D prices -- I hope!



Same here - let's hope it does!


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 20, 2013)

mountain_drew said:


> If Canon could AT LEAST match the D7000's sensor rating I'd be happy.



This really depends, the Sony/Nikon/... (exmor) sensors are really better at low iso, you'll get more dynamic range and less noise at base iso (the latter only recognizable if you look very closely). But at higher iso starting above 800 it's a wash, any ff sensor blows any crop sensor out of the water so the minor differences between high-iso aps-c Canon vs Nikon hardly matter vs. the other camera differences.



Famateur said:


> The Nikon D5300 should put some nice downward pressure on the 70D prices -- I hope



I wouldn't bet on it - the Canon 70d is a very competent all-around system with good phase af and outstanding live view af, plus nice usability. Also the 70d's price is already surprisingly low for Canon's standards, it's their latest and "best" aps-c model and Canon has shown they are not willing to compete with Nikon's low price policy.

Again, as for the sensor 24 vs. 20mp: your lenses have to be able to resolve this and these differences are minor in comparison to a real step up like the 36mp of the d800, so that won't matter much.


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Again, as for the sensor 24 vs. 20mp: your lenses have to be able to resolve this and these differences are minor in comparison to a real step up like the 36mp of the d800, so that won't matter much.



And then its not just a matter of resolving, making actual use of the about 30% higher linear resolution of a D800 is a challenge for the AF as well. The 70D can eliminate most sources of error in that regard.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Also the 70d's price is already surprisingly low for Canon's standards...



You have a point there. I was pleasantly surprised when the 70D announcement came with a price $100 less than what I was expecting. Maybe I'll get lucky and the holiday price drops will be for the lens I'm planning to get (EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS).


----------



## jarrieta (Oct 21, 2013)

Was having second thoughts about being an early adapter but I figured here in my country the warranty is 3 years from authorized Canon dealers so I'm pretty much covered. Got the body for roughly US $1050. Prices also do not decrease much from authorized dealers here, the 60D body sells for around $890. Grey markets sell at around $600. Very happy with the change coming from a Kiss X4 (T2i).


----------



## Paramike (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally taken the plunge and spent some money. Have ordered the 70D with 18-55mm STM lens from DigitalRev. Got my last camera (a 400D) from them and had no problems so figured I'd go with them again. The savings are definately worth it compared to high street retailers here in the UK!

How is everyone getting on with their 70D's? Any revelations or obvious learning points? I can't wait to get my hands on it tbh, it's going to be such a jump up from the 400D, I'm really excited to try out all the new features. Little bit disappointed that it doesn't have spot AF or zone AF, but I've no doubt that a "firmware"  update at some point will fix that


----------



## globalphotobank (Nov 14, 2013)

Had the 70 since June, July. The 70 is still lacking in many ways, such as headphone jack, HDR RAW (like the Pentax K3), focus peaking for use with manual lenses and 2.5 or even 4k. Even other companies are doing so via firmware updates. I think I may be getting board of my Canons, as much as I love them, others have more. Take the new Panasonic G4 for instance have you seen some of the specks, All I have to say is DrOOOOOOOOL! I would be content with the Canon 1D C. Possible for a year or two.


----------

